# Welcome home



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have put this in the forum lounge but for those of you that don't visit.. have a look


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is an advert currently running in the U.K


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

awww that made me miss homee, I especially miss the lovely parks (regents park and gueen mary rose gardens)  on a cold, foggy day! I miss the rain too, Im coming bacckk soonish (i hope!):ranger:lane:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I miss UK adverts sometimes, especially the coke advert at this time of year!
Although at least my daughter isn't wanting everything in the Argos catalogue!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sam said:


> I miss UK adverts sometimes, especially the coke advert at this time of year!
> Although at least my daughter isn't wanting everything in the Argos catalogue!!


Feel sure your daughter will be happy with a lot less than English kids are and will also enjoy the outdoor life there.


----------

